# Adjustable 510 keeps adjusting...



## Snape of Vape (4/4/18)

Hey all,

So I got a new adjustable Reo a few months ago and I've been struggling with the adjustable pin part. I screw on my atty, and as time goes by during the day the pin keeps screwing down more and more. I've now had to make the atty sit a bit above the Reo so that if it does screw in, I can just screw the atty in a bit more.

Is there a fix for this?


----------



## Andre (4/4/18)

Mine does that sometimes, but only when I fiddle with the atty - dry burning and such. Just screw down the atty well and tight.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (5/4/18)

Thanks @Andre I've tried that before but will try again. I thought maybe there's some special trick I'm missing or such. 
I have to send the other Reo in to have it fixed and upgraded, so just want to make sure everything is fine before I send it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

